# Peacock compatibility



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

Hello,
I currently have a 55 gallon peacock/hap/mbuna tank that is mostly male (only females are a couple electric yellow's and a couple acei). 
I have been following the general rule of thumb with my peacock's to only add peacock's that look different from eachother. That brings me to my next two questions.

First: I am looking to add more red to my tank. I would like to add two red peacock's, but don't know if they look too similar. I was hoping to add a eureka peacock and a ruby red peacock. Too similar?

Second: I was able to buy a beatiful ~3.5-4" bi-color 500 for a great price. This guy is in a separate tank for now, but am looking to add him to my main tank. I am wondering if he looks too similar to one of my other ~4.5-5" peacock's. Fogelhund described my peacock as "a jacobfriebergi x stuartgranti cross". Here is a picture:








Do you guys think these two look too similar to eachother to get along in the same tank?

So, I'm wondering if a eureka and ruby red peacock, and a bicolor 500 and my hybrid look too similar to be in the same tank. Thanks for any thoughts and suggestions


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

#1 i think the 2 red peacocks are too simular. Eurekas i find to be pretty aggressive and even go after any other jacobs type no matter what color.. I suggest 1 red peacock and a victorian hap that shows red if thats the color your after.

#2 as for the bicolor working we would need to see a complete stock list to know forsure..


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

So would you recommend a ruby red rather than a eureka?
Also, It isn't necessarily red I'm after, I'm just looking for something other than blue/purple/yellow. My current stocklist is:

4 electric yellow
3 yellow tailed acei
1 labidochromis hongi SRT
1 copadichromis azureus
1 borleyi
1 red shoulder peacock
1 cobue peacock
1 dragonsblood peacock
1 hybrid peacock
5 synodontis multipunctatus

I'm looking to get rid of my red shoulder because it lost a lot of its color right away, and hasn't returned in the past couple of months.

Are there any victorian haps in particular you think would look nice? Thanks


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

if your red shoulder lost color then most peacocks may lose color in there, borleyi is too big for a 55


----------



## djcappozzo (Jul 15, 2005)

The borleyi is only about 3 inches now. The place I bought him from was in a 20 gallon, and had huge full grown borleyi in 55 gallon aquariums looking great. What size tank would you recommend?


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Good start on your stock mix but i see a few lil things.. 
The tank does need to be bigger for a few of them on the list. Acie, azureus, and borleyi all stand out as fish that need a larger tank.. 
If you can get a bigger tank id say min. 48"x18x18, 70+ gallons for a mix like this.
If you cant get a bigger tank then theres lots to go over. 
Acie like to be in large groups and are very active when happy. They need a bigger tank the most with a few more #'s added to the group. If you cant get a bigger tank they really have to go!
I think you already have enough mbuna's, peacocks and mbunas are hard to mix! 
In the smaller tank you can only have 1 peacock of each color forsure.
BLUE---The cobue and red shoulder are both blue and so is the bicolor so i dont think all of those will work out in the smaller tank. 
RED---Dragons blood's covers this one and borleyi might too!
YELLOW-- You dont have a yellow bodied peacock. I suggest a blue neon chiwindi or a hongi both stuartgranti types but youd have to slim down in the 55 to add anything!

As for Victorian haps im new to them but they are working great in my mix, 1 sp44, 1 "Flameback" and 1 "albert"


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have had a Eureka Red and a Ruby Red without problems. But it all depends on the fish personality. Eureka Reds can be testy and Ruby Reds can be wimps, so it's not a sure thing.

If this were my tank (and my tank is quite similar), I might get rid of the acei because they do need a larger tank. Ditto for the boleyi. I might also get rid of the hongi and just leave the yellow labs as the only non peacock/haps in the tank. Then I'd consider adding:

Flame tail peacock
Sulfurhead peacock (or otopharynx lithobates hap)
Something albino
Rudy Red
Eureka Red 
Yellow jake (They can be more aggressive than other peacocks, but I have a particularly mellow one)
Swallowtail
Bicolor (might work)

Good luck!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

eureka is too big and a bit too agressive from what i hear for a 48 inch tank


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

ya id like to recommend alot of those same types but in a 55gallon only a few peacocks would work.


----------

